# Skewers



## 2gears=1speed (Sep 12, 2005)

...anyone know where to find any longer BOLT-ON Style Rear Wheel skewers, for a 145mm or so REAR? all the ones i have found are 135mm width only and a bit too short for me. Thanks.


----------

